# 1965 pontiac conv vin tag info needed



## redhotgto66 (Sep 11, 2021)

hi all,
im new to these form but have owned 4 different gto's over the years, just never found this place.
i am looking at a 65 gonv gto wanting to make sure its a gto and it has a wierd number on it, so wanted some help.
heres the tag info
05A
ST 65-23767 KAN 2219 BODY
TR 214- L-2  PAINT
W 2WGP 5W 
my problem is the 5W is that a gto option or what ?
thanks for any help


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

5N is the GTO code for Kansas City plant. . But not all factories listed the options on the Fisher Body tag. PHS documents are the final say however since trim tags can be replaced

I’m getting a little dyslectic in my old age. Above answer has been edited


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

5W is deluxe seat belts
2W 2 spd automatic
2G console
2P. Back up lamps
W tinted glass

it Doesn’t show the GTO Code


----------



## redhotgto66 (Sep 11, 2021)

O52 said:


> 5W is deluxe seat belts
> 2W 2 spd automatic
> 2G console
> 2P. Back up lamps
> ...


thx everyone, i ended up and did not buy the car, too much money for a kinda rusty rough vert with a frame ready to break in two ! wanted 12500.00 and wouldnt budge but it was all there so theres that lol


----------

